# Intake manifold plaque for 3.2 folks



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

So, I was looking around and saw some fellas that made plaques for our intake manifold covers, but for the R32.




























I asked them if they could do something for us, and he said it's a good possibility. 

Info:


> We created a Stainless Steel plate that attaches to where your lame "v6" plate or "R32" badge attaches. They are a two piece design and features either a raw "2b" finish or a brushed finish.





> Price $78 shipped for US customers





> Available finishes- Raw (perfect for paint or powder coat)
> Brushed (top piece only)
> *All pieces ship unpainted*
> 
> Turnaround time- About 1 week once we get the 25 people.


Edit: adheres with "permanent" 3M adhesive.

So, wanting to be different, I thought maybe they could do a one off of something like "OOOO V6-3.2T" for me. But then, I decided that I won't be selfish and share with my folks here to see if we can come up with something they can etch out.

Thoughts?!?!?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I will think about the design for a bit, but I am interested. My rings fell off 15k miles ago...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Yup, that is the exact reason I'm thinking of this. Fortunately mine remained and I was able to super glue it back on.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I like the idea! For the right design I am in.

Never was a fan that it just says V6... lol 

I can think about maybe drafting up some ideas in Cad as well if I have time.


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

I'd love to see a cutout of the current logo and slogan with red accent:


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello guys 
My friend and i Designed the .:R Plate and we are looking to carry that format over to the Audi 3.2VR6 guys. With that said we were looking for your input in what you would like on it. we were just thinking the simple Audi Rings for now. but open to ideas.... seems to me the oem plaque is kinda cluttered!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DJNastie said:


> Hello guys
> My friend and i Designed the .:R Plate and we are looking to carry that format over to the Audi 3.2VR6 guys. With that said we were looking for your input in what you would like on it. we were just thinking the simple Audi Rings for now. but open to ideas.... seems to me the oem plaque is kinda cluttered!


Agreed, guess we need to come up with some designs!


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

I do have one request and this is on behalf of the guy that has to program the laser. Keep it simple. Sometimes the simplest design is the most genuine and authentic design. so i can assure you right now the materials we use are A+ and the quality of cut is superb. The brushed finish is simply gorgeous


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

How about overlapping rings so that it can be one piece. Maybe add smaller letter VR6 in lower left and 3.2 in lower right?

PS - like my sketch pad app?


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

JRutter said:


> How about overlapping rings so that it can be one piece. Maybe add smaller letter VR6 in lower left and 3.2 in lower right?
> 
> PS - like my sketch pad app?


i like it. it will probably be just the rings as the standard plate. Although the VR6 idea isn't bad either


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I kinda like adding the VR6 somewhere, just bc we are cool like that


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

here is the brushed!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

IN.
I want mine to be my engine code.

BUB.

can these be done in Titanium? cuz its wicked light.
how much for gold plated?


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

SilverSquirrel said:


> IN.
> I want mine to be my engine code.
> 
> BUB.
> ...


lol what do i look like Mclaren?

We don't have access to titanium. but... i will tell you that all other finishes are up to you the end customer. We want you to be 100% satisfied so the best way to do that is to let you have it finished the way you want it once it arrives. That means all plates top or bottom Brushed or unbrushed ship unpainted...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> How about overlapping rings so that it can be one piece. Maybe add smaller letter VR6 in lower left and 3.2 in lower right?
> 
> PS - like my sketch pad app?


Not a fan... lol 

doesnt look like audi rings when its broken up like that.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Not a fan... lol
> 
> doesnt look like audi rings when its broken up like that.


It could be a lot more subtle when laser cut.


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

JRutter said:


> It could be a lot more subtle when laser cut.



I can assure you we can get the gaps really close with the laser. we are currently working on a rendering for the Audi logo and the TT Logo, we might make an A3 logo but that just seems kinda Ehhhhh... So you guys sit tight and we will get you something soon. In the mean time revving up the VR6 fans on your side of the VW family would be much appreciated!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DJNastie said:


> I can assure you we can get the gaps really close with the laser. we are currently working on a rendering for the Audi logo and the TT Logo, we might make an A3 logo but that just seems kinda Ehhhhh... So you guys sit tight and we will get you something soon. In the mean time revving up the VR6 fans on your side of the VW family would be much appreciated!


:thumbup::thumbup:

Looking forward to seeing it! 

I'd bee cool with the Rings and maybe a small vr6 down in the right like you did with the numbered line. Or vise vera maybe.


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I dig it :thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

:thumbup:

What do you think it would look like with the Audi sport badge (red parallelogram) in front of the VR6?


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

I would say it's not an audi sport product.... but I can put a request in. Remember the end customer painst the bottom piece or both pieces. We don't paint only provide the cut plate. So if you were to custom order that you would have to do some precision painting.


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

The plate you saw up there is the plus version. The VR6 part is optional. Default plate is just the rings


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

We will be taking orders for these starting next monday.


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

DJNastie said:


>


can you show me another version? Move the 4 rings to the left and then on the right place a gecko and underneath the gecko quattro 

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tcardio1 said:


> can you show me another version? Move the 4 rings to the left and then on the right place a gecko and underneath the gecko quattro
> 
> [URL="http://
> 
> ...


I totally thought about the gecko too!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> I totally thought about the gecko too!!! :thumbup:


Hell just quattro vr6 could be cool.

The rings turned out good though!


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

If you want the gecko we will have to charge you the extra $20 for a custom plate...most people are going to opt out of the gecko so we won't run a full batch. However the audi rings are the production version. The vr6 is optional


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

I don't even want the rings. Just give me a big Gecko with the quattro logo and VR6 down below it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BalloFruit said:


> I don't even want the rings. Just give me a big Gecko with the quattro logo and VR6 down below it.


I'd rock that I think. or put the VR6 with the quattro and match the text. Little more seemless and clean.


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm gonna try to explain this as easily as I can. The issue with the qecko is we would have to draw it in cad. We just can't copy and paste things over to the laser. That being said we could still do it but again it would be one off. We would only make one for you or if there are 3 people that want them we would need everyone at the same time. With the audi tt using the same plate as you guys there is a lot more demand for the simple rings and or vr6. With the Quattro idea we can look into that and try to incorporate it into the design
Simply is key to this stuff. It may only take 15 seconds to cut each piece but it takes hours to program.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DJNastie said:


> I'm gonna try to explain this as easily as I can. The issue with the qecko is we would have to draw it in cad. We just can't copy and paste things over to the laser. That being said we could still do it but again it would be one off. We would only make one for you or if there are 3 people that want them we would need everyone at the same time. With the audi tt using the same plate as you guys there is a lot more demand for the simple rings and or vr6. With the Quattro idea we can look into that and try to incorporate it into the design
> Simply is key to this stuff. It may only take 15 seconds to cut each piece but it takes hours to program.


Fair enough. 
What If I drew it up in CAD? lol Joking, but not to say I couldn't.


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

DJNastie said:


> I'm gonna try to explain this as easily as I can. The issue with the qecko is we would have to draw it in cad. We just can't copy and paste things over to the laser. That being said we could still do it but again it would be one off. We would only make one for you or if there are 3 people that want them we would need everyone at the same time. With the audi tt using the same plate as you guys there is a lot more demand for the simple rings and or vr6. With the Quattro idea we can look into that and try to incorporate it into the design
> Simply is key to this stuff. It may only take 15 seconds to cut each piece but it takes hours to program.


I didn't mean to come across as an ass -- sorry if it was perceived as such. But if you can cut that gecko/quattro logo in one without the rings for under a Benjamin, count me in. 

On a side note, how does that two-tone on the R32 work? You mention it's a two-piece design. So, can they each be painted different colors and then stuck together onto the manifold? I think that'd look pretty awesome in a red/black combination on my car.


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

DJNastie said:


> ...most people are going to opt out of the gecko so we won't run a full batch.


lol...most people

me, KB, JR, SS and ponto are the only ones replying to the thread. Do you think we care about an extra 20 when we have modified our cars to the hilt? Consider giving us some options. One off is ok for me. With most of us, we like our cars to have individuality so a mass production may not sell well to us. Yes programming is expensive but if no sales then worthless endeavor. 4 rings is just not cutting it so no sale from me


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

If you guys can all agree on one design we will do it. Of course we will sell it for under a Benjamin as long as you guys all live in the us...if your gonna use the image above then we have all we need. The small stuff is easy the hard part is converting that image to a Dxf or dwg format. I'd be glad to arrange a batch for you guys... now I didn't mean to come off as blunt just armpit deep in a 8 speed bmw transmission. 

We could most likely cut for $70 + shipping (usps flat rate about $11.50) domestic
We also would need payment upfront. PayPal only


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

BalloFruit said:


> I didn't mean to come across as an ass -- sorry if it was perceived as such. But if you can cut that gecko/quattro logo in one without the rings for under a Benjamin, count me in.
> 
> On a side note, how does that two-tone on the R32 work? You mention it's a two-piece design. So, can they each be painted different colors and then stuck together onto the manifold? I think that'd look pretty awesome in a red/black combination on my car.


Yes to the 2 part question.
We ship the pieces unpainted if you plan on painting then yo5u would order the 2b or raw finish. Then you simply wipe the plates with rubbing alcohol then paint with your favorite paint. In all honesty the painted r plate on my car (the one pictured) is just average krylon spray paint. However aftee seeing the brushed plates come off the cutting machine I plan on swapping the black top for the brushed top. As far as install goes. You remove the cheesy and most likely disintegrated stock plaque (I used fishing line). The remove excess double sided tape and wipe with alcohol. Then apply 3m (permanent) double sided tape and place the blank on first then tape up the blank and place the cut top on. Donezos


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

Just a teaser from my partner


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

Thoughts?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

DJNastie said:


> Thoughts?


Pretty sweet man!!!


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

If you made one, I'd buy it.


----------



## Kevin A3 Quattro (Sep 10, 2014)

interested- would be a nice little engine bay dress up piece :thumbup:


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

DJNastie said:


> Thoughts?


I'll take it!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DJNastie said:


> Thoughts?


Daang!! I like it.


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

Those guys interested in the first run of geckos pm me asap


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Sent :beer:


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Sent :beer:


Ditto.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Sent :beer:





BalloFruit said:


> Ditto.


Yup!


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

anyone else? a batch of 5 would be ideal! I've responded to the first 3 already


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DJNastie said:


> anyone else? a batch of 5 would be ideal! I've responded to the first 3 already


Never got a reply?? But I have a feeling DG7Projects will buy one haha. And if me being in Canada is an issue he will likely help me out too


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Never got a reply?? But I have a feeling DG7Projects will buy one haha. And if me being in Canada is an issue he will likely help me out too


my bad PM sent


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Think tcardio would too. Bam, 5!


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

Guys just a heads up. i am putting everyone on a list... i won't ask for payment until this current batch we are about to cut ships... hoping for monday...so i will ask for payments then. just want to give you guys a heads up...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Think tcardio would too. Bam, 5!


Trying to covince Jrutter to get the gecko, something about people making fun of him at track days saying its quattro when its not 'true' quattro etc :laugh:


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

if he is indeed that scared of other peoples opinions we can just do the gecko


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Trying to covince Jrutter to get the gecko, something about people making fun of him at track days saying its quattro when its not 'true' quattro etc :laugh:


Would he prefer 4motion?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BalloFruit said:


> Would he prefer 4motion?


Lets get him pantymotion.


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

BalloFruit said:


> Would he prefer 4motion?


Dont knock my 4motion :-D


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DJNastie said:


> Dont knock my 4motion :-D


His price just went up. lol


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Ponto said:


> His price just went up. lol


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

DJNastie said:


> if he is indeed that scared of other peoples opinions we can just do the gecko


Damn - you guys peer pressuring me? :laugh: 

I am liking the rings - nice OEM+ look to them in brushed aluminum top and red bottom. What are we looking at pricewise for the rings vs the gecko? Any deal for one of each?


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

the geckos are $70 the rings are $65 Brushed Vs raw No difference


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

And just ordered this... should go together nicely!!










Guess I should asked if you guys made something like these too! hahah Oh well


Which points out - do you have the last O backwards? same cut location as the A, making it look like an A? Maybe flip it?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I feel left out


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Which points out - do you have the last O backwards? same cut location as the A, making it look like an A? Maybe flip it?


True, it does look like their A and O match.


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok so for me it's getting interesting. fix the O and the A as in ponto's "4 motion" key chain and I'm in. My wish list is to have the 4 rings added (1/2 the font of the quattro) on top of the quattro and I'll pay a benjamin + shipping. DO IT DO IT DO IT! I will buy the one off for more too!


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

I forwarded the request for the a and the o change to my partner as well as the special request for the rings.... does anyone else want the rings on it?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

DJNastie said:


> I forwarded the request for the a and the o change to my partner as well as the special request for the rings.... does anyone else want the rings on it?


Can I see what it looks like first? May be nice. I don't want tcardio to be the only special one :thumbup:


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Can I see what it looks like first? May be nice. I don't want tcardio to be the only special one :thumbup:


we won't cut without final approval from all parties... we should be cutting our current batch today... you guys are still in the holding pattern til monday at the earliest. 

BTW some mkv R32 plate porn


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I meant if he could do a CAD version and I check that out.

The R's look nice. Wish I had a limited number


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> I meant if he could do a CAD version and I check that out.
> 
> The R's look nice. Wish I had a limited number


there will absolutely be a cad version before anything else


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Wish I had a limited number


Sure you do... just get the last 8 digits of your VIN.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> I meant if he could do a CAD version and I check that out.
> 
> The R's look nice. Wish I had a limited number


I'm just gonna put #1/1 SUCH RARE. 

haha


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

just a quick update for the guys on the list for the geckos and the others who have contacted me. The laser went down yesterday which means we are currently delayed a couple days... just a heads up.


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

BTW we are tossing around the idea of a carbon fiber version...thoughts? probably be a carbon fiber shield with stainless inlay...


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

How much would the carbon fiber one cost?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

DJNastie said:


> BTW we are tossing around the idea of a carbon fiber version...thoughts? probably be a carbon fiber shield with stainless inlay...


Aww man. How much is that?


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

we don't even have a clue yet. we are just tossing it around


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

we would make it out of actual carbon fiber we are still researching cost of materials and time. obviously its gonna be carbon fiber expensive...but not OSIR expensive...at least thats what we are shooting for


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

DJNastie said:


> we would make it out of actual carbon fiber we are still researching cost of materials and time. obviously its gonna be carbon fiber expensive...but not OSIR expensive...at least thats what we are shooting for


If you saw how much carbon fiber I already have....this should compliment it.


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

Next Batch is a GO!


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

Payment sent.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

believe me we're just as excited here too. these new audi designs represent an expanding product line. we are stoked to see how they come out!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Paid :beer:


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

got it buddy we are shipping the batch ahead of this one tomorrow. we will start cutting soon. should be early next week. can't wait!


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

did i miss something?wat happened to the rings?


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

we are accepting pre orders for the TT, RINGS, VR6, and Gecko plates!

current designs are shown below PM me if interested!


----------



## EireGuy01 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the quality plate!









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

BATCH HAS BEEN CUT. Kevin is doing finishing touches on them tonight we should ship in a day or two. the rings look great and the geckos look great. Pics to come soon!


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

Geckos


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Those are fcking beautiful.

You need to get some HD shots in a little light booth or something.

Also, it's amazing how precise that laser can cut.. those thin little pieces holding the rings together. wow.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

DJNastie said:


> Geckos


Those are some sweet flip flops :thumbup:


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> Those are fcking beautiful.


Ditto. Can't wait to put it on.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

DJNastie said:


>


Looks great!


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

We are taking orders for the next batch if anyone wants one!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Those are some sweet flip flops :thumbup:


Not sure if you're serious or not, but I think those are Moszkito sandals. I have the same exact pair and they are baller.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> Not sure if you're serious or not, but I think those are Moszkito sandals. I have the same exact pair and they are baller.


:laugh:


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

For anyone who bought the rings. Do not apply tape anywhere in the middle of the rings they are very fragile and the metal is thin. But hey we pulled it off!


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

Finished prepping them tonight kevin did a great job. gonna be picking them up tomorrow and prep for shipping for monday.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Payment sent. Damn stupid exchange sucks right now lol. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

We had an extra one cut in this design does anyone want it? ready to ship!!! 
same price as the others $78 shipped in USA, $82 shipped to canada.

THIS IS IN A BRUSHED FINSIH!!!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Payment sent. Damn stupid exchange sucks right now lol.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


wait, you are complaining about the exchange rate on this thing?:screwy:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> wait, you are complaining about the exchange rate on this thing?:screwy:


Lol no just in general. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DJNastie said:


> We had an extra one cut in this design does anyone want it? ready to ship!!!
> same price as the others $78 shipped in USA, $82 shipped to canada.
> 
> THIS IS IN A BRUSHED FINSIH!!!


Dang that is nice. Has me second guessing haha. Oh well to late now! 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Dang that is nice. Has me second guessing haha. Oh well to late now!
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


again guys its ready to ship. Ponto your plate is all packed up! but i suppose i could easily take it out of the box and put the other in it... hehehe


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DJNastie said:


> again guys its ready to ship. Ponto your plate is all packed up! but i suppose i could easily take it out of the box and put the other in it... hehehe


Ugh don't tempt me. haha Such a hard choice. 
Did get a nice brushed quattro key chain now though... so all matchy matchy.


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Mine is a secret! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

i wouldn't say its a secret. we might be offering it as one of our designs. BTW cardio we are getting ready to cut wednesday.

as for everyone else boxing up the last order today to ship tomorrow.


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Seriously people, i got a text on a Friday night late from rhese guys and they designed it over the weekend and emailed me Sunday night. What business does that? Kudos for customer service


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

tcardio1 said:


> Seriously people, i got a text on a Friday night late from rhese guys and they designed it over the weekend and emailed me Sunday night. What business does that? Kudos for customer service
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tcardio1 said:


> Seriously people, i got a text on a Friday night late from rhese guys and they designed it over the weekend and emailed me Sunday night. What business does that? Kudos for customer service
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You would... Always gotta be different eh? haha 

Hope everyone gets your plate after so you're not unique anymore.... 

Kidding!! 

Looking forward to getting my plate guys! Will be hard to put it on the car it looks so good, should just wall mount it... Quick send me both that and the rings  jk


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Sitting here, tapping my fingers...


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Sitting here, tapping my fingers...


It's sitting next to me in the r32. It will be next to you soon.


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

DJNastie said:


> It's sitting next to me in the r32. It will be next to you soon.


Hope you're on the way to the post office...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Sitting here, tapping my fingers...





DJNastie said:


> It's sitting next to me in the r32. It will be next to you soon.


It's all he ever does really. Not sure how he still has a job even.... :laugh: :wave:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> It's all he ever does really. Not sure how he still has a job even.... :laugh: :wave:


Hope yours gets stuck at Customs :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Hope yours gets stuck at Customs :beer:


:heart: :wave:


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

Lol to all the above. Actually this is a side project a buddy and I do. In my professional life I work for ZF as a manual and automatic transmission technician.


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

ALL ORDERS HAVE SHIPPED!

Again thank you for your business! 

Sincerely 
Anthony Sorrentino
Beamworkz


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

we are hoping to have some sort of advertising deal with the vortex soon and we are trying not to get this thread removed... 

IF you want one of these plates feel free to Email me : [email protected]

also for the guys who have ordered Be sure to spread the word!!!


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

anyone receive theirs yet?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Nope, and I'm only on VA. Was it tied to a slug?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DJNastie said:


> anyone receive theirs yet?


 no


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> no


yours takes a little longer because of customs.


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Nope, and I'm only on VA. Was it tied to a slug?


You should see it today. it was shipped late tuesday so it should be there very soon!


BTW we created a Facebook account for our company be sure to add us guys!

can't wait to see them installed!
https://www.facebook.com/Beamworkz?ref=hl


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

oh and i just checked the tracking info of this crazy guy from VA. looks like someone is gonna be happy very soon.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DJNastie said:


> yours takes a little longer because of customs.


I blame Johnny.


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

Krazyboi did you get it!!!!!????!?!!!?!?!?!??!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

DJNastie said:


> Krazyboi did you get it!!!!!????!?!!!?!?!?!??!


Not sure, it was sent to my office :laugh:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Got mine.


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

Ditto. Need to get some paint now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

BalloFruit said:


> Ditto. Need to get some paint now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


powdercoat it


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

tcardio1 said:


> powdercoat it


That's too much work. I think these will do the job fine:


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

BalloFruit said:


> That's too much work. I think these will do the job fine:


opcorn:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Best use a high heat paint.. Caliper paint perhaps. 


Playing with color ideas.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I'd post my picture, but it looks like yours


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

a little teaser of whats going on in R32 land


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

By the way we are taking orders for the next batch if anyone wants in!


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

or if you want to buy them here you can now!
http://www.gruvenparts.com/audi-vw-3-2l-engine-plates/


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Interesting that we come up w/ the idea for Audi's for you guys and others who are buying them now are going to be paying less than what we did. :what:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Interesting that we come up w/ the idea for Audi's for you guys and others who are buying them now are going to be paying less than what we did. :what:


You noticed that too eh? 

Not impressed. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> You noticed that too eh?
> 
> Not impressed.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Guys you all were the first Group we did for audi.


----------



## AndreaR32 (May 7, 2008)

Thank you DJNastie for the plaque sent all the way to Switzerland  Loving the quality and result.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Any other work done to it besides intake? Where'd you get the other billet parts from?


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

looks good but i prefer the plaque to be powder coated black and backing plate chrome and J caps black but thats just me. might consider vf mounts for more hp to the ground


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyone install theirs yet?

Still taking orders for our next batch!


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

DJNastie said:


> Anyone install theirs yet?
> 
> Still taking orders for our next batch!


Just waiting for mine to arrive


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

should be there friday. thank you for your patience


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

got mine! had them do a little somethin somethin now to powder coat both plates. no pics until then


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

Just a teaser of what we have coming out next. Using Vacuum infusion we will make these from carbon fiber with a stainless insert!


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

Shipping out another batch!


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

We are offering $10 off on all plates PRICES START AT $50!

This is for one week only!

has anyone installed theirs yet??


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

Another satisfied customer! PM for details!

2 spots left on this week sheet if you want one let us know


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

2 spots left in this batch! pm me if interested!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

DJNastie said:


> We are offering $10 off on all plates PRICES START AT $50!


What a great price! I wish I waited to get this deal.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> What a great price! I wish I waited to get this deal.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Stupid question: is the original plaque held on with double sided tape like the badges? Floss it off?

I shot my bottom plate with some red paint and cut and buffed it today. Gonna try the top natural shiny.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Nevermind - it is double sided super goo tape.


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

JRutter just saw your posts. Nice in red! glad you like it!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

DJNastie said:


> JRutter just saw your posts. Nice in red! glad you like it!


Thanks again for your help!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

very nice JRutter!


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

We have a couple spots left on our current batch. pm me for details!


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

Beamworkz is pleased to announce our first ever Black Friday sale!

ALL PLATES ARE $60 FREE SHIPPING FOR USA CUSTOMERS!!!

ALL STYLES BRUSHED OR RAW! WITH PRODUCTION NUMBER FOR R32 OWNERS!

THIS SALE ENDS SUNDAY!


----------

